# The Devil's Carnival



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey guys! Sorry if I'm getting annoying with the off topic posts, considering this one isn't even animal-related.  But it's something that's near and dear to my heart, and it desperately needs more publicity, so I'm posting about it wherever I can, and thought maybe some people here would be interested.

So...Does anyone recognize the following names? Terrance Zdunich. Darren Bousman. Alexa Vega. Paul Sorvino. Bill Moseley. Nivek Ogre. Emilie Autumn. Sean Patrick Flanery. Shawn Crahan. Ivan Moody. If you do recognize any of those names...You're probably wondering what on earth they have in common with each other, given the wide range of entertainment they cover. All of these amazing people do have something in common though...The Devil's Carnival!

What is The Devil's Carnival? Well, TDC is an hour long short horror rock musical film (how many of those do you see every day?) about three people who go to **** and have to atone for their sins. It was created by Terrance Zdunich and Darren Bousman, two of the minds behind Repo! the Genetic Opera. Darren Bousman is also the director for the movies Saw II, III, and IV.

The really awesome thing about this movie? The boys put this together with no producer. They paid for ALL production costs out of their own pocket, with help from a huge crew of amazing people. One of my best friends helped out on this movie too! The reason they wanted to do it this way was because they had a lot of issues come up with their producer for Repo!, things that affected the fans of the movie as well. They didn't want to go through all of that again, or put the fans through it, so instead they went this route.

However, this means that they have very little money left for advertising costs. So now it's the fans' turn to help them out! We're doing everything we can to get word out about this movie and the upcoming tour for it. The ONLY chance to see this movie right now is by going to one of the tour stops. You can buy tickets here - http://thedevilscarnivaltour.eventbrite.com/ The VIP tickets give you the chance to meet Terrance and Darren, as well as possible secret special guests at your stop, and get something signed by them (and a picture!). Going to the show also means you get to see some awesome never-released behind-the-scenes footage from Repo!, so if you're a Repo! fan, this is a great opportunity!

If you're not convinced you're interested yet...feel free to check out some of the released material so far, like the trailer - 



 - a clip that includes a scene from the movie - 



 - or samples of the songs on the soundtrack! - http://www.amazon.com/The-Devils-Carniv ... rackPlayer

I know this isn't something for everyone, not by a long shot, but I just wanted to share it with you guys in the hopes that maybe someone would be interested, or even be willing to let some friends know about it if they can't make it to a stop, or don't want to. Thanks for letting me ramble on about this! <3


----------



## BatmanJohnson (Aug 14, 2011)

I am beyond excited for it. I've been waiting for something since Repo!


----------

